# What do you do for Christmas



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you do for Christmas?

Just thought it may be interesting to see what we have planned for Christmas, Do you spend the time with family and friends, or are you planning to go away this year?

Where will you be? 

Whats traditional in your family, do you have something that you do every year?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Christmas in my own home.
Having spent many years travelling the world and being away for Christmas that is a must.
We are both Christmas nuts so when we were house hunting the first thought was "will the lounge take our 8' high (5' diameter) Christmas tree"?
Roast capon on the menu.
The last couple of years we have had our Christmas meal on December 27th. My son's new wife came with two children so the spend Christmas in Oxfordshire and then the children spend the rest of the time up to Jan 2nd with their Dad. Will and his wife fly down on the 27th.

We still have our Christmas Day lunch with friends.at our home.. generally a turkey crown.

We even have the roast parsnips...courtesy of the English shop at Tornada


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good day..


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Derek

It's not about this Christmas that i am concerned about but next Christmas. next Chrstmas will be the first in my new home just outside of Gois. Next christmas i have a party to go to in TOMAR "i hope" Should this one prove a success.

I may have guest's as i amsure you have read my plans. It would be nice as it's my first Christmas to host a party in Gois for family and friends.

So it's next Christmas not this i am looking forward to.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Peter, this years party should be fun, there is about 75 people coming, so we should have a good night, Iam sure you will be at next years party.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Yes


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

My wife and I usually go on a whirlwind of family visits (family being both complex and geographically dispersed) - we try to get these out the way by Christmas Eve. Christmas Eve night is spent wrapping each others gifts (we try to go on a theme of something to read, something to do, something to play,something to eat etc..which can be done on whatever budget we happen to have!)

Then it's champagne and getting misty eyed watching the carols on TV.

Up early on Christmas day, just the two of us, pink champagne, open presents, phone / skype the family, smoked salmon and scrambled eggs. Get dressed, play with presents while the turkey cooks, eastenders, Christmas dinner, board games. Lots of being thankful, peace on earth etc. etc.

I hope that this Christmas will be like the one above, just being the first one here in Portugal, perhaps a little warmer than we are used to!

B


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

For this job i didn't even get a mince pie.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I think your own beard is MUCH better Peter


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Wifes job*

Hi All

My wife is coming with me after all. She has just started a part time job she is on the enclosed picture.

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

she is looking good, has she lost some weight.....


----------

